# Raw pork



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wondering do people feed raw pork and what's peoples opinion on it. Is it advisable to find different animal sources or stick with one?

I'm getting 2lb of pork raw meaty bones for 1 euro/$

Is pork leg regarded as too hard for a dog teeth or is it fine. Is there anything i need to avoid. 

Just feeding that, the odd chicken, table scraps and cheap kibble. Dogs eat grass and seaweed themselves maybe twice a week.

Trying to source tripe and organ meat. How important are these ingredients??


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know here in Canada and the US, raw pork is safe because the risk of trichinosis has been eliminated, and the risk is negligeable. However, I don't know about Europe or the UK. You may want to make sure that your supplier does not feed their pigs animal product as that is the main source of trichinosis in pork. 

Freezing the meet for a couple of weeks or more usually kills the parasites and their cysts if you want to just be sure. 

Raw feeding is pretty simple as long as people remember some key points:

FEED VARIETY - all meats from different animals have different nutritional profiles. By feeding variety you ensure a more complete diet: add beef, chicken, turkey, rabbit, lamb, venision, fish, and anything else you can think of. I know of people who have fed Ostrich and/or llama, and I have fed Bison, Moose, and deer too. 

ORGAN MEATS - in the wild, when a prey is caught, internal organs are consumed along with the meaty parts. Organ meats are liver, kidney, spleen etc - and should constitute 5 - 20% of the diet (depending on what raw-feeding authority you go by).

Tripe is an excellent source of enzymes but is sometimes hard to get. It has to be green tripe, not the white bleached stuff. I have not yet been able to find a source of green tripe, but I sometimes feed canned green tripe (from the pet store). It of course won't have all the good enzymes that raw trype has, but Gryffon loves it (so do the cats), and I figure it adds variety to the diet. 

I think a pork legs are too hard for a dog to eat as part of the RMBs. I usually stock up on Chicken backs and chicken legs for the bone part of the raw diet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I know here in Canada and the US, raw pork is safe because the risk of trichinosis has been eliminated, and the risk is negligeable. However, I don't know about Europe or the UK. You may want to make sure that your supplier does not feed their pigs animal product as that is the main source of trichinosis in pork.
> 
> Freezing the meet for a couple of weeks or more usually kills the parasites and their cysts if you want to just be sure.
> 
> ...


When I was looking for suppliers I came across a couple in Canada that had excellent prices. They all had tripe too.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs do well with pork. They like pork hearts


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

I feed my guy (10 months.... almost 11!) pork necks regularly with no problem.

For RMB's I use mostly chicken necks, turkey necks, pork neck, duck wings, and chicken quarters if they're on sale.

I use MM's (beef, goat, lamb, venison etc) to make up some variety. 
For organs I find it easiest to find liver (chicken/pork/beef) through local butchers.

Tripe is hard to find for me as well.... I usually end up going to a pet store that sells commercial raw and get it there. I'm sure I pay more for it this way, but it's the most readily available/convenient for now.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

We fed raw for a few months, including 21 day frozen then thawed pork shoulders and other meats.

But the pork bones were too hard for my GSD and we started to see some minor damage to his teeth.

Now we pressure cook the meat, all meats, and freeze it until needed. The bones are quite soft after pressure cooking for an hour. And, the dog had never loved his food so much.

Just to be complete, we use about 70% muscle meat and fat, 10% bone, 10% organ meats and 10% fish and / or eggs including the shells. We pressure cook the whole mess for 50 minutes at 15 lbs and then, after it's cooled, we use a stand mixer with grinder attachment (KitchenAid) to grind it all up, put it into zip lock bags at 2 lbs. each and freeze it until needed.

But be careful as these things are VERY nutritious and full of calories. A 10 lb. pork shoulder will cook away to about 5 lbs. of meat and bone with the rest broth. WE pour off the broth.

So, if we feed the same weight or volume of pressure cooked food as we were feeding raw we're grossly overfeeding the animal. Ours put on weight until we figured this out.

Best,

LF


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooooh! Keep the broth!!! Full of good stuff for you and the dogs!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Broth*



Castlemaid said:


> Ooooh! Keep the broth!!! Full of good stuff for you and the dogs!


You and my wife would get along fine of the broth topic.

I agree with both of you that the broth is full of goodies. What I don't agree with is having to put it into baggies, freeze it and thaw it out in hot water for an hour before adding it to the dog's food. And, I'm too concerned with bacteria to just keep it in the fridge as we generate about a gallon with each pressure cooking episode.

If she'll "can" it I'm good with it. But it's enough work already to prepare this food without requiring the thawing of the broth each meal.

Best,

LF


----------

